# PLEASE, remind me never, ever do this again !!!



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, all. I am at long last, on the home stretch with my Sister's shawl. I am knitting on the edging , and boy, is it a dilly. I have one of the narrow sides done, and am starting on the first long side.


----------



## stitchesgalore (Aug 19, 2016)

It’s beautiful! And a lot of work. I’m sure she’ll love it!


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

OH MY!! Beautiful!!! Your sister will love it!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great, but I think it would be way over my skill level. I commend you with sticking with it. I think you sister will love it.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh wow that looks amazing


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amazing job.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

that is really awesome . I cringe at the work involved.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Hi, all. I am at long last, on the home stretch with my Sister's shawl. I am knitting on the edging , and boy, is it a dilly. I have one of the narrow sides done, and am starting on the first long side.


WOW! It's absolutely beautiful! 
Lots of work. Thanks for sharing. 
:sm24:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Those knit on borders can be grueling. Keep at it...the shawl is beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's gorgeous already! I can't wait to see it when it's finished! ????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, but that is beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

wow what a great job. I'm about to sew on my first lace edge to the lace shawl I have knitted and i'm not looking forward to it as it is 54"square.
any hints?


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Beautiful job and labor of love. She will wear it proudly


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Good luck.


----------



## asilyad (Feb 16, 2014)

WOW! That is so detailed! I've had "Never Again" projects, but never as delicate as that. Sad thing is, I jumped head first into another, sometimes more complex project after a couple of Easy Peasys.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks gorgeous! 
Tina


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

This edging was, and is a pain in the derriere. I had to pick up stiches all the way around the outside of the shawl, and then turn around and knit the edging into the stitches I picked up. The directions for knitting the edging were not real clear. On the end of each of the purl rows it said 
Purl 2togeather, then purl last stich togeather with first stich on main body of shawl. I must be a terrible dummy, but I just could not seem to comprehend those directions. It appeared to me that the pattern writer was saying to KEEP purl in into that rfirst stitch on body. Took me a bit to figure out that the pattern writer meant for the knitter to go to the NEXT stitch over on the body. I TOLD you I was a bit of a dummy.


----------



## bevjeffery (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing skills you have..... and a beautiful, beautiful shawl. :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful! I hope your hard work is appreciated! :sm11:


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

BTW, I'll happily be your sister! Gorgeous! Stunning! I'm envious! She'll LOVE it!!!! I do. ????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> This edging was, and is a pain in the derriere. I had to pick up stiches all the way around the outside of the shawl, and then turn around and knit the edging into the stitches I picked up. The directions for knitting the edging were not real clear. On the end of each of the purl rows it said
> Purl 2togeather, then purl last stich togeather with first stich on main body of shawl. I must be a terrible dummy, but I just could not seem to comprehend those directions. It appeared to me that the pattern writer was saying to KEEP purl in into that rfirst stitch on body. Took me a bit to figure out that the pattern writer meant for the knitter to go to the NEXT stitch over on the body. I TOLD you I was a bit of a dummy.


It may be a pain, but your shawl looks great, and just think how much experience you're getting! The next shawl you knit will seem easier.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful shawl for your sister.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely and delicate shawl.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to say that the blue quilt that is under the shawl in the picture was made by my sister who is to be the recipient of the shawl.
She seldom makes large quilts anymore.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, excellent needlework. Reminder, don't do this again.????


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

that is beautiful! still I can understand that this is a one time thing.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

A labour of love ! Looks so delicate ! Really looking forward to seeing the finished shawl.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow! That is so gorgeous! You're sister will love it!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is beautiful, lucky sister.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful and detailed


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That kind of edging on a shawl is so slow and tedious but it's well worth it in the end. Your sister will be delighted at the job you've done! It looks great so far.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

You might consider copying and including the KP responses with this gorgeous gift so she can appreciate what has gone into it. If she's a knitter, she'll already know! Beautiful work.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful work. Be proud of it. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Stunning! Your sister will love it. Truly a family heirloom in the making.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Looking beautiful.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

A lot of work by the looks of it, but it will be worth it in the end, you are doing a great job. Keep going girl we are all rooting for you. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow don't think I will ever be that skilled. That is just beautiful.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Impressive! Bet you do take on something challenging later. Why would you avoid interesting patterns,now you know you can do the intricate stuff?


----------



## KathiP (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful, so dainty


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. When you finish and open it up and block it you will be so pleased with all the work you did on it.
It will all be worth while. And you may surprise yourself and do another shawl with edging sooner than you think. Hope
to see a pic of it done and blocked.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

It’s beautiful!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

A true labor of love.
Guess I will take this off my "to do some day" list.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

It's so beautiful! You'll be glad you knit it but I think you'll also be glad when it's in your rear view mirror.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm sure your sister will love it!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

NanaMc said:


> Looks great, but I think it would be way over my skill level. I commend you with sticking with it. I think you sister will love it.


I have the same comment as NanaMc. It looks great so far.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Your sister will be the envy of her friends.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You must love your sister a lot. Your work is impressive.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That is beautiful great job


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is going to be a work of art! Please post the whole thing when you're done. I would love it see it.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Now I'll remember not to do an "add on edge" shawl pattern.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Simply beautiful and well worth the effort :sm24:


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Beautiful work of art!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Who wouldn't just love that shawl, you have done a great job. 
Can you tell us the pattern please.


----------



## Manyneedles (Aug 13, 2014)

A treasure to be certain!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I wish I was your sister


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was staying with my daughter in Australia. The elderly lady whom she looked after, hearing that I knit, asked would I finish some knitting for her. Thinking it wouldn’t be very much I agreed. It turned out to be a very large, fine, lacy circular table cover. “It only needs the border knitting” said my daughter. I never knit anything finer than double knit! I would add that my daughter doesnt knit or crochet. Apart from being incomplete, the cover had been stored for several years in a very smokey flat. (cigarettes) None the less, I looked on it as a challenge My daughter washed it before I took over. It was several shades lighter, going from a deep orange/brown, to a pale cream! The lady was very pleased to receive it back completed.


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't do that again! :sm09: :sm10: :sm16: :sm09: :sm12: :sm16: :sm17: :sm18:


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

Is this an Estonian lace pattern? I just finished a lace workshop and learned that, with Estonian lace, the border is picked up and knitted after the body of the shawl is finished. In Orenburg lace, the edging and borders are knit as you go.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Hang in there, will SO be worth making the Finish Line!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

A gorgeous dilly!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

It's beautiful!


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow what a work of art, so never do that again. You've been reminded! lol


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

NanaMc said:


> Looks great, but I think it would be way over my skill level. I commend you with sticking with it. I think you sister will love it.


Me too!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but must be very tedious. You must have nerves of steel and patience. Good luck getting it done and I'm sure you will. Hope it is appreciated and loved.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work! A little hard to distinguish the detail, given the background, but stunning, nonetheless! 

I started knitting lace when I taught myself to knit - no one told me it was "difficult" - now I have trouble making "normal" stuff like sweaters, socks, etc. I haven't graduated to cobweb weight yarn yet, but I love how delicate it is! As I haven't yet read all the comments, what is the center pattern? Quite lovely!


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful! What a great sister your sister has!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow! it is absolutely gorgeous!!! As for the pain in the derrière, I hope you have a very good memory and won't need to think that practice makes perfect !!!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

You must really like or love her to make that gorgeous creation. So nice. ????


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

One stitch at a time...


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

that's beautiful. Good time to stay in during our Mi. heat wave.


----------



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

Fabulous


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. What patience you have!


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

I can see why you want this to be a 'one time job' but you are doing it beautifully. I too commend you for taking this on and sticking with it. Your sister is very lucky.


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

Stunning, your sister is one very lucky lady.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

It is my goal to learn to knit lace like that, I agree, the concentration just wears you out, (and I'm doing simpler things.) This is amazing, your work is stunning! Hang in there, this is good for many years of ooohs and aaahhhs, you are creating an heirloom


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking great. When this is done you can pat yourself on the back for sticking with it.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

That will be a lovely shawl!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

maira norman said:


> wow what a great job. I'm about to sew on my first lace edge to the lace shawl I have knitted and i'm not looking forward to it as it is 54"square.
> any hints?


Chocolate?Wine and whine?Tranquilizers/
Just put the Celtic Myths shawl edging on a large shawl,can't say how many times it nearly went out the window.Made myself do an hour a day on it,then something simple to compensate.But the satisfaction when it was finished was immense :sm09: Lindseymary


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

lindseymary said:


> Chocolate?Wine and whine?Tranquilizers/
> Just put the Celtic Myths shawl edging on a large shawl,can't say how many times it nearly went out the window.Made myself do an hour a day on it,then something simple to compensate.But the satisfaction when it was finished was immense :sm09: Lindseymary


LOL! I made a baby blanket with Lion Brand baby yarn (aran? Fingering weight?) and, after knitting the entire center section in cat's paw pattern, picked up and did a few non-descript rows before doing a car's paw border. My first attempt at knitting the border "sideways" onto the edge. Finished up, washed, blocked...then noticed I'd missed half a "pawprint" on the border! No one's perfect ...


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

that looks GREAT!!


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

that looks GREAT!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's stunning!! Be sure to include care & washing/cleaning instructions with it when you give it to your sister...this is a work of art!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful. If she doesn't like it, send it to me. I do.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

It is gorgeous. She will love it.
Moonieboy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lucky sister! That's a beauty.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I were your sister!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Mpeabody734 (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful. She will love it. You are an inspiration for us all


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

WOW!!! Your sister is one lucky lady. Your shawl is stunning and I give you 2 thumbs up! (I just don't know how to make the thumbs up thingy tho.)


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful job...it will be a family treasure.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

I hope your sister appreciates your hard work and time that went in this masterpiece.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Lucky sister! Beautifully done.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Lucky sister. It is beautiful.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Amazing! Your work is just lovely!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh this is beautiful - how I wish I were your sister


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention - I could be adopted???? Lol


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful I hope she appreciates all,your lovely work


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow! I did not expect your kind comments. Lol, I wasn't really showing off the shawl.... I just wanted to show that I had managed to get the edging done on one end. The pattern is called 
" Cyrcus. ". My sister asked for a gray shawl, and the yarn I used is the only gray I had in large a large enough quantity to complete the shawl. 
This is really a family effort......the yarn was brought to me from Turkey by my Turkish daughter-in-law, and is made from mohair, angora, wool and a small amount of acrylic. Such pretty yarn, and extremely soft.


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey, wait a minute! I'm the first one who offered to be your sister! The rest of you can line up behind me! ????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

You beat me to the punch....I was going to comment on the lack of anyone questioning the pattern name......as we're all glad to enjoy your work, but not to anxious to try to attempt one. Well done.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's beyond beautiful. I'm even tempted to make one myself. I tried to start "Cecilia" as a wedding gift for my niece but was unable to work with that light weight yarn.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is really beautiful and something that I would never attempt.


----------



## cindy6014 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! That is lovely!


----------



## Francie (Mar 24, 2011)

It's beautiful. Your sister will love you for the treasure you have created for her


----------



## OliveB (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks beautiful. Shout out for your accomplishment


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern name, I have put it in my Ravelry library. I love knitting lace.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

maira norman said:


> wow what a great job. I'm about to sew on my first lace edge to the lace shawl I have knitted and i'm not looking forward to it as it is 54"square.
> any hints?


A LOT of chocolate and WINE !!
I am about to make the edge for a baby blanket ~~ Seems to take forever.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Hi, all. I am at long last, on the home stretch with my Sister's shawl. I am knitting on the edging , and boy, is it a dilly. I have one of the narrow sides done, and am starting on the first long side.


Poor you! Looks like a lot of very complex work to me.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

It's coming along beautifully.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks wonderful! I'd say "keep it up"!!! (;


----------



## preciousrex (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow a lot of detail put into that. It's beautiful.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Boy, do I feel your pain. I, too, am knitting a lace border and I keep saying ‘NEVER again’. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow! that is lovely!!! It may be a dilly but it is a lovely result!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Going to be gorgeous, oh and remember , don't do that again, lol!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks stunning


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Hi, all. I am at long last, on the home stretch with my Sister's shawl. I am knitting on the edging , and boy, is it a dilly. I have one of the narrow sides done, and am starting on the first long side.


It looks lovely and very fine. Maybe you should enter it into a competition, if possible, to get some kudos before you pass it on to your sister.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Wow! I did not expect your kind comments. Lol, I wasn't really showing off the shawl.... I just wanted to show that I had managed to get the edging done on one end. The pattern is called
> " Cyrcus. ". My sister asked for a gray shawl, and the yarn I used is the only gray I had in large a large enough quantity to complete the shawl.
> This is really a family effort......the yarn was brought to me from Turkey by my Turkish daughter-in-law, and is made from mohair, angora, wool and a small amount of acrylic. Such pretty yarn, and extremely soft.


Be sure to post it on here when it's finished!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Credit to you for taking on such a complex pattern! Beautiful work!


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Using the quilt as a blocking ground is genius. The quilt's regular geometry will make pinning out evenly much simpler. I (not being blessed with a quilter in the family) use a cheap rally-checked sheet I got at a consignment shop. The regular 2" squares help in measuring my final dimensions and getting things square (or round, or whatever).


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks beautiful!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

It is already wonderful


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh boy, that is looking very glamorous! I hope you post a photo after it is all finished!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks amazing. You have done a wonderful job knitting this. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I am getting ready to start this pattern. I am using Jaegerspun wool/silk lace weight in purple...my friends favorite color. It will be a Christmas gift. I plan to try a mini version first...to clarify the construction details.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you all so much h for your uplifting comments on this shawl. It has been a long time in the making....I think I started it about 2& 1/2 years ago. Elbow surgery on left arm stopped progress for a while, then I fell and injured my right shoulder. Not being able to do much because of these two injuries caused a serious about of depression to decide to move in and stay. I just decided to pull this shawl back out and work on it again about 6 weeks ago I had most of the main body done, but was scared of the thought of trying to do that danged border. My orthopaedic surgeon is presently awaiting clearance from all my doctors so he can operate and hopefully repair a torn rotary cuff, and a severely damaged AC joint. I had no choice but to get up off my behind and finish this project for my sister before the surgery.

Again, thank you all so much for your kind praise for my shawl. It has made my day brighter. I am now on the downhill side, as I have only one of the long sides left to finish.


----------



## DaphneT24 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

